# West lothian meet again?



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

Who would be up for a little get together on the 29th of this month? Its a sunday


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I may like to come along are you talking evening.

Davy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Missed the second one, so I'd be up for this if I can make it.

Don't think blondey can make it though, he's got his little 'un most weekends so sundays are usually no good for him.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bank holiday weekend that, so a lot of fellas probably wont be able to make it (I think Im in kinlochleven then too):thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

If it would suit everyone we could push it back a couple of weeks?


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mick,
Is that the Foccer's do ?


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Aye could put it back a couple of weeks.

Davy


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mirdif64 said:


> Mick,
> Is that the Foccer's do ?


sorry mate, only just seen this.

Yeah, it was the foccer do, but I never made it anyway :thumb:


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mick said:


> sorry mate, only just seen this.
> 
> Yeah, it was the foccer do, but I never made it anyway :thumb:


Same here. Was planning a run down but had to work that weekend.
Anyway, FZ 1 has been sold now.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

And replaced with?

Or are you holding out for the nice weather again?


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

MT 09. Hoping to keep it for quite a while.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice mate. I see they are announcing an MT-07 next year too. One day one of these triples will win me aver I'm sure. The MT-09 is certainly some machine.


----------

